# Post Shed Amber



## Sarin (Dec 27, 2010)

Amber is growing and sheding like mad. She was my little ~55 gram escapee a while ago. She had a rough start and had to be assist fed for a little while. She's now ~130 grams and pounding F/T rat pups every 5 days all by herself..

She shed again last night and she is much brighter then before. I cannot wait to see how this girl grows.





























Enjoy!


----------



## James..94 (Dec 27, 2010)

She's beautiful Sarin


----------

